# can't wait to get back in the fields



## Deleted member 83629 (Mar 18, 2014)

Even though I'm a farm hand i love working it even though it is tough sometimes. Last year hit us hard to much rain about killed the crop in June-July,That is burley tobacco you are seeing there.


----------



## luckydozenfarm (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice...I've always wanted to grow some for myself, but is there a lot of govt red tape in growing it for personal use?


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Mar 19, 2014)

You can grow it for you're own personal consumption but you can't sell it or give it away.


----------



## fubar2 (Apr 2, 2014)

What do you use to replenish the soil the following year? I grew some in part of my garden a few years ago and it hasn't been the same since.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 3, 2014)

20-20-20 and iron


----------



## deputyrpa (Apr 3, 2014)

jakewells said:


> Even though I'm a farm hand i love working it even though it is tough sometimes. Last year hit us hard to much rain about killed the crop in June-July,That is burley tobacco you are seeing there.
> View attachment 340008



Me too. I'm a farmland owner and support my neighbor's family dairy operation. I grow feed corn and produce hay for his cows. I also sell hay for horses, and put some up for our two horses. He and his wife are the nicest people around. The pic is a picture of them with my tractor and wagon full of hay. The other one is from the cab while baling.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 3, 2014)

looks like a old hayliner.


----------



## deputyrpa (Apr 3, 2014)

jakewells said:


> looks like a old hayliner.


Yep, a Super Hayliner 68 with a #50 kicker.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 4, 2014)

cab tractor you're lucky we still use old fords and massey fergusons with only a sun shade.


----------



## deputyrpa (Apr 4, 2014)

It's not luck....it's debt!


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 4, 2014)

That too most of everything is a gas operation with only 2 old diesel for plowing and disc work, though were going to try chisel plowing this year not sure how it is going to work in the heavy clay around here.


----------



## deputyrpa (Apr 5, 2014)

We are all heavy clay too. You have to disc at just the right time or you'll be planting in baseballs.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 8, 2014)

the clay up your way looks like ours but clay here has almost a tan color when dry. its sticky and heavy when wet or moist and like dust and concrete when dry we go about plowing once with the furrows all the way down then disc it continuously. just got down with plant beds now onto seeding the trays for the crop. GMO hybrid burley great stuff also the worms and bugs wont eat up like regular burley.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 8, 2014)

deputyrpa said:


> Yep, a Super Hayliner 68 with a #50 kicker.


 
Belt kicker on that right? I've got lots of hours behind a bailer and in the mow. Use to milk 600+ head from 5:30 till lunch then go pick rocks and throw hay. I'd choose hay over rocks any day.


----------



## deputyrpa (Apr 8, 2014)

jakewells said:


> the clay up your way looks like ours but clay here has almost a tan color when dry. its sticky and heavy when wet or moist and like dust and concrete when dry we go about plowing once with the furrows all the way down then disc it continuously. just got down with plant beds now onto seeding the trays for the crop. GMO hybrid burley great stuff also the worms and bugs wont eat up like regular burley.



Ours is the same tan stuff at about 3' deep. Useless when wet and concrete when dry! Have to work it at the exactly right time.


----------



## deputyrpa (Apr 8, 2014)

Marshy said:


> Belt kicker on that right? I've got lots of hours behind a bailer and in the mow. Use to milk 600+ head from 5:30 till lunch then go pick rocks and throw hay. I'd choose hay over rocks any day.



That's a big herd! We milk about 90.

Yes that's a #50 kicker on back. I wasn't throwing good at the end of the season, so I need to tweak it. We have no rocks in the fields to speak of, except some pieces of bedrock that rise up here and there. I remove them with the excavator and use them for road fill.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 9, 2014)

Yep, 650 is a lot of head, we used a double 13 herringbone parlor just up until they hit about 8-900 head and were milking non stop around the clock. Only took one hour to shutdown and wash. They have since switched to a 50 cow carousel. That was about 10 years ago, I have no idea how many they have now.


----------

